# FS or pencil??



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

this is the most beautifull color i ever seen. i i'm not sure but, think it is combined fs//fs and pencil..








​


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Definitely a beautiful bird.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I think your analysis may be accurate. It's either the combination or penciled working independently. 
Is it still a squeaker or is it in adult plumage?


----------

